# problam with save in spiderman 3



## qazqaz80 (Oct 2, 2007)

hello there, (oh and sorry for my bad english...)
I installed spiderman 3 few days ago and evrething went smooth...
the game ran well and it doesnt crash and staff....
but when im trying to save i get this massage: "save unsuccessful"
and like it say's, the game doesnt saved.....
iv'e tried to reinstall the game but its still doesnt work....
somone know what should i do?
tnx...


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Quoted from different forum:

"To save game you need:
1. user name (windows login) contains no language specific characters.
2. "My Documents" must be called "My Documents" (for Windows 2000/XP) or "Documents" (for Windows Vista), any localized name will not be accepted."


----------



## qazqaz80 (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i saw this massage when i googled for answers....
but i couldnt figure this out....
i mean, my windows is not in English and my user name and my "my document" folder aren't in English...
it possible that it's effecting?


----------



## bsvnhll (Oct 3, 2007)

*How to add files while build*

How to add the latest source files at build time with linked folders


----------

